# top soil brand?



## carlb1981 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just a question on behalf of a friend, what brand of top soil is safe to use mixed with sand as a substrate? My friend has a bosc monitor and the 1st bag we used in his viv was fine but when he changed it out and used the same brand again he found slow release fertilizer balls in it so he's currently using eco earth but its drying out quite quick and doesn't seem stable enough to support a burrow. would someone be able to kindly post what they use and a link to the brand would be awesome as any help he's had so far they've just said top soil and not given him a brand to use.

Thanks Carl


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Always used b&q sterilised top soil & b&q play sand when i kept monitors.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Just normal topsoil from a diy shopp will do


----------



## carlb1981 (Sep 5, 2012)

The only topsoil he found at b and q said it had 40% compost in and he's been told to avoid compost is that right?


----------



## carlb1981 (Sep 5, 2012)

B&Q - Verve Top Soil 35L customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

that's the only stuff they do now i think


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, better to avoid that. Homebase and (sometimes) Wilkinsons sell straightforward sterilised topsoil without additives.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Homebase sell it thats where
I got mine from


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

carlb1981 said:


> B&Q - Verve Top Soil 35L customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
> 
> that's the only stuff they do now i think


No thats not the one i used to use. One i always used was in a red bag, though it was four/five years a go.


----------



## carlb1981 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll tell him to check homebase or Wilkinson out


----------

